# Rocket Mozzafiatto - Portafilter not locking straight



## jimmgc51

So just received my new Rocket today and curious as to why the portafilter is not locking into the group head to be at 90 degrees from the body as per the manual.

Iv'e tried pulling it in harder but any more force and the machine is moving. It's basically sitting at 7-8 o'clock instead of 6 and so the spouts are not straight when extracting.

Has this come out the factory wrong or is there something I'm missing?

To note this is for all porta filters, the single/double and the bottomless I purchased.


----------



## HowardSmith

I'd imagine over time the rubber gasket will wear a little & you will then be licking in close to the 6 o'clock position.

Mine has on my appartamento


----------



## Hasi

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49277-Saturated-group-and-handle-positionning


----------



## jimmgc51

HowardSmith said:


> I'd imagine over time the rubber gasket will wear a little & you will then be licking in close to the 6 o'clock position.
> 
> Mine has on my appartamento


I dropped BB an email and this was his exact reply also. Just need to make more coffee


----------



## DavecUK

jimmgc51 said:


> I dropped BB an email and this was his exact reply also. Just need to make more coffee


Really....I'm back in the twilight zone again. I mean it does look nice when the portafilter locks in at 6 o clock. However it's not a requirement or a thing to get hung up about a lot of machines don't and never will. Rocket do use a gasket which in my opinion is thicker than it should be for the group (as do many manufacturers)....but they appear not to be bothered about changing it. By the time the portafilter does start locking round closer to 6 o clock, the gasket will be due replacement anyway. If the machine is on every day for a significant period of time usually within a year for an HX and within 18 months or so for a dual boiler. My machines are on 16-17 hours per day and I change the gaskets every 9 months or so. The gaskets become hard and not nice from 6-9 months anyway.

The other little known fact is portafilters don't have to be put on with the strength of the hulk (unless the gaskets too thick and the lugs are not engaged properly, then it can twist out under pressure). With a correctly fitting gasket, the portafilter can be locked home and not leak with only light finger pressure. The main reason people heave them on, is the gaskets are too thick, usually they are 8mm for most E61 groups but some of them I've measured (which state they are 8mm) are 8.2 to 8.4mm and that can make a big difference. Especially true with the thick and thin ears portafilter problem.


----------



## ifunky

thanks Dave, insightful my trimmed down silicone gasket has been doing the job very well since mod'ing it (see thread above) ....


----------



## jimmgc51

I wouldn't of battered an eye lid really however flicking through the manual it clearly states the porta filter is locked when 90 degrees to the machine. And so when this does not happen it leads one to believe there might be an issue, manufacturing defect etc

Being my first proper machine I would rather be sure this is expected and would question why this page exists in the manual. Simply stating twist and lock would of been sufficient.


----------

